# Donation to ecigssa



## DaveH (30/3/16)

I thought I would make a donation to ecigssa, however I do not have a PayPal account anymore, I use to have one but not now.
Is there another way?
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/16)

Hi @DaveH 

Thanks for asking about this.

Right now it only works with paypal because that way the donor ribbon and the whole process is automated.

If we have lots of people donating small amounts into a bank account it will be a load of admin to correlate and manually award ribbons. Not something we are geared up for right now.

We are working on plans to remedy this though.
As well as a broader plan relating to donations  

Please just be patient and we thank you for wanting to donate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (30/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @DaveH
> 
> Thanks for asking about this.
> 
> ...



Thanks Silver, 

Wouldnt the "admin" side mean that, you are getting lots of donations? Id love to donate too...


----------



## Silver (30/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks Silver,
> 
> Wouldnt the "admin" side mean that, you are getting lots of donations? Id love to donate too...



Precisely @KimVapeDashian !
We just not geared up for that at the moment
For now its just paypal.
But we are working on this in conjunction with some broader plans so please be patient. 

Your will to donate is noted and appreciated!

For now, the forum appreciates your support and you just being here and contributing to the discussions the way you are.


----------



## Ernest (30/3/16)

If you are using Paypal for donations then you could have a Paypal donation button that can be paid through Paypal with a credit card, so no need for everyone to have a Paypal account and this should then still be automated. No? It will be a fixed amount of your choosing when you setup this button, but at least an option for those without Paypal accounts. Also if you have Paypal integrated into the forum it should be just as easy to integrate Payfast and still have it automated. No?


----------



## Silver (30/3/16)

Ernest said:


> If you are using Paypal for donations then you could have a Paypal donation button that can be paid through Paypal with a credit card, so no need for everyone to have a Paypal account and this should then still be automated. No? It will be a fixed amount of your choosing when you setup this button, but at least an option for those without Paypal accounts. Also if you have Paypal integrated into the forum it should be just as easy to integrate Payfast and still have it automated. No?



Thanks for the suggestions @Ernest. Much appreciated.
We are looking into all of these things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (30/3/16)

Ah, sorry I see you do have that, but you create an account when paying, so I don't see the problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/16)

Let just say that the whole donation system is being looked at very carefully and we will communicate when we are ready.


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

With amount of ebay and fasttech transactions going on, I am surprised most vapers don't have a paypal account ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

